# Screwed up my sex drive on deca cycle. Pls help.



## testboy (Mar 2, 2017)

I have been cycling for last 3 years with trt 

Mainly TESTOSTERONE/  Dianbol  / Some boldi /primo thrown in my TRt dosages.

Built a good physique.

This december I tried testosterone at 400mg with deca at 400mg.

Within 4 weeks sex drive vanished. Could get hard / no drive etc.

Tried aromasin/arimidex/caber. Got bloods levels.bloood levels are all in range.

All is in range. But all is in range. Never had sex drive issues even when I blasted 750mgs of testosterone last June but this deca has fucked me up.

I am back to my Try dose of sus250 1 amp/8 days but still sex drive is non existent.

I read about hcg/nolva/Clomid to cure this but am not experienced in this.

I have every thing from pharmacy so kindly help me.

It's been 2 months of no sex drive.

I have lost much of my gains as i am be Coming depressed and not eating right./ not training.

Kindly help me out.


----------



## jtwannagrow (Mar 2, 2017)

Liquid cialis bro!! First time I ran deca shut me down for like 4 months ... this time around I have had no problem. Depending on ur source ur 400mg could b dosed higher ? I run both pharm and source on the ol board . I keep it at 200-300mg a week and results are great no sides.. liquid cialis and l arginine pills possibly some HCG to help recover ur free testosterone .. my opinion


----------



## testboy (Mar 2, 2017)

No dosing is Good to go. All stud is from pharmacy.

I just shot 300iu hcg btw.

Cialis/proviron is not working I tried it.

Really desperate


----------



## 45PRs (Mar 2, 2017)

You'll get it back whenever the deca ester clears out of you, which won't be for awhile.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 2, 2017)

AllNattayAllLean said:


> You'll get it back whenever the deca ester clears out of you, which won't be for awhile.


This %100 had the same issues I had ran npp a few times loved it. Ran deca at 400 along side test at 600 and got the deca dick. Took some time but once the deca cleared I was g2g. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## testboy (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the reply fellas.

Gives me hope.

Also how long was it before you returns to normal.

And we're you on trt dose while on recovery.?


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 2, 2017)

testboy said:


> Thanks for the reply fellas.
> 
> Gives me hope.
> 
> ...


Yes I blast and cruise seems like it was around 5 to 6 weeks before everything got back to normal. If I'm not mistaken that's how long it stays anabolic after last injection. And traces can be detected up to 18 months after from what I've read. That deca scare pushed me fully to npp after that. 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## 45PRs (Mar 2, 2017)

testboy said:


> Thanks for the reply fellas.
> 
> Gives me hope.
> 
> ...




Yes and it took months for it to get back to normal.  I'll never touch the stuff again, maybe NPP, but not Deca.


----------



## testboy (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes me too never gonna use Deca again.


Just not worth it.

Lost 3_4 wild porn scene sex opportunities.


Never had ED from steroids except this one time.

It was full blown Loss in libido and ERectile dysfunction last month.

This 2 days I can get it hard 70% but still no desire for sex.


Btw what do you consider a good cycle at above 1 grams that won't have shotty side effects also not a fan of AI.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2017)

I ran some deca a couple of months ago and my libido hasnt fully come back either


----------



## testboy (Mar 3, 2017)

But are you better than you were 2 months ago?

Also are you o trt or cycling ?


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2017)

Currently on 600mg of deca myself, no libido issues.



Have you had your blood work checked? Could be prolactin/progesterone..


Once the ester clears you should be fine though, but that can take months. In the meantime maybe get one some masteron or proviron and use Cialis as needed until it returns.



Is it more so that your dick just isn't working? or that you have no interest in tongue darting a females booty?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2017)

hubs did a pretty long deca cycle and he could hammer nails with his dick

the deca was legit- he put on a ton of size on it


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2017)

testboy said:


> But are you better than you were 2 months ago?
> 
> Also are you o trt or cycling ?


no, I ran deca a few times on a blast and never had a problem, this time it really shut me down


----------



## jshel12 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just finished 750mgs of test E and deca 450 a week. No sex drive problems at all. Keep running test if you are on TRT and the deca will clear system and you will be G2G. Cialis and maybe caber till your feeling normal


----------



## testboy (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks friends.

I have good news.

I have sorted out my libido issue by 70%.

Talked to a good bodybuilder friend of mine ( competes in 83 kg at 5ft6inch)

He told me to take certain things which are really helping.

I was suddenly Horny this afternoon had to Jack off 2 times in 4 hours watching vintage porn.lol

Was halfway going to call my girl but remembered ahe she was on picnic today.

From last 2 days
Clomid__25 mg daily afternoon after lunch
Hcg 5000ius every 6 days (4 times)
Nolva 20mg ed evey night  before sleeping.
2grams of tribulus terristeis ED


----------



## testboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Seems I rejoiced too soon.

Back to deca dick.

Getting furrutrated


----------



## 45PRs (Mar 8, 2017)

Lol, I talked to a fellow meathead so I'm gtg now.


----------



## testboy (Mar 9, 2017)

Haha 

Yes the first shot I was good to go.

Now fucked again but i think its due to taking more HCG


----------



## testboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Still same.


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Mar 21, 2017)

I am having this problem too. It just seems like I no longer have the desire for sex and when I do i last about as long as a 12 year old boy. Never had any problems til I ran decca. Won't ever run it again! Had great results off NPP. Mostly my go to is tren. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Mar 24, 2017)

Did you get blood work yet as was suggested? for prolactin and e2?


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 27, 2017)

[





Btw what do you consider a good cycle at above 1 grams that won't have shotty side effects also not a fan of AI.[/QUOTE]

Prolactin is exacerbated with high e2.  If you take deca make sure to keep estrogen in check.  This was most likely your problem.  Take some AI and small dose caber.


----------



## westb51 (May 1, 2017)

get some tren, your issue will be solved but you develop a different one. can't get enough sex


----------



## Falcon1205 (May 23, 2017)

As long as you keep test level higher than deca level you should be fine. 
300 test cypionate a week
200 deca a week. 
My blood test level is greater than 1500
deca is wonderful. Joints feel great. Good lean muscle gains. 
'You will not get the dick issues if you basically keep the deca level at half of what your test is 
I have been keeping my test levels at greater than 1500 for 3 years now. No side effects at all. Very slight hemoglobin increase,,,,if it goes over 18.5 I will give blood but rarely does. That's it. No pct. no anti estrogens. Nothing. Just feel great test level is high as hell. I usually only take 200 test cypionate per week. That's just one 1mil shot per week and my test levels are over 1500. Blood work does not tell you what they are just over 1500. Don't make shit complicated. But be knowledgeable about what deca does and what it turns into in your body. Understand test and how it reacts in your body. Then just keep test higher than deca. Dick will be fine. I never have an issue ever. I love deca. It is my favorite. But some dumb asses take deca without test. Your dick will shut down fast. Lol.


----------



## solidassears (May 23, 2017)

Falcon1205 said:


> As long as you keep test level higher than deca level you should be fine.
> 300 test cypionate a week
> 200 deca a week.
> My blood test level is greater than 1500
> ...



I'm not having any problems with 200 Decca and 100 test a week, works great for me; no issues at all. My test levels are just above 1000 so the doc is happy and everything works great! But I'm old so you may want higher doses, I'm just saying what works for me.


----------

